# Headphones



## wh33ls (Sep 26, 2011)

So I'm going to be picking up the X once Motomaker comes to Verizon. My question is, have any of you who may have purchased your phone through Motomaker gotten the headphones? If so, would you recommend them, or would I be better off spending the same for something better elsewhere?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## doomedromance (Jul 26, 2011)

They are like half as loud as my Kicker EB71M in ear buds, but with much more bass and with much less treble.

I prefer the Sol Republics. Not as loud, but Kicker has no low end with too much treble especially for the complete lack of low end.

The Sol Republic sounds a little flat.

When compared to my Sony MDR-EX36V this becomes much more apparent. The Sony's are much louder but not as loud as the Kickers. You now realize the bass from the Sol Republic is fake and synthetic as you can actually feel the bass coming out of the Sony's. Crash! Something faint, almost unheard from the Sol Republic, you now hear cymbals being smashed as you feel opened up to a much wider soundstage.

Plug in a pair of Sony MDR-V6 and you're now left baffled at why you did not pick up a pair when the price was around 70 bucks.

Kicker was like 50 bucks and only reason I own them is because I won them for free when Kicker first released headphones.

Sony MDR-EX36V were like $30 and out perform just about anything shy of $60 and probably quite few headphones north of that. But have no mic.

Skullcandy are trash.

Dre Beats sound super fake. I am not a fan. Nor do I feel like flushing cash down the toilet.

Sony MDR-V6 and MDR-V7506 can be had for $85 and $95 and have 4.5star review avg with almost 2.5k reviews combined. There's a reason. It's pretty clear. ...wait what do I need a mic for?

If all you have are the shitty buds you got with your iPhone or Galaxy, and you want something that looks hip. Buy the SOL Republic... ONLY if they're on sale. Don't pay $40 for them it's not worth it. Go find a $30 pair of Sony in-ear buds and use the rest of the money to buy some Chicken McNuggets and a Coke. ...If you drink Pepsi, go to your local discount dollar store and buy the cheapest pair of ear buds you can find.

There's a reason head phones that first came out in 1985 and 1991 are still on shelves all over today and top sellers on Amazon. That reason is Sony knows WTF they are doing. Listen to a $250 Sony soundbar and watch yourself like it better than $400 other brand bars. Then listen to a Samsung one and laugh.

I really like the linguine cable and the fact that it's just about my favorite color and matches my phone. I got one when it was like 30% off. I'm not upset I bought them, but I might have gotten more satisfaction spending the money on 4 Big Mac meals. Damn, McDonald's fries are good.

Do I enjoy my music through the Sol Republics, Hellya. But, boy does Amy MacDonald sound dreamy through some Sonys.


----------

